# Monitor-Auflösung



## jobu0101 (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Hatte gerade einen Chat, der mich etwas bewegt hat. Man will mir keinen Glauben schenken. Könnt ihr hier bitte klären, wer recht hat?

Zum Chat-Verlauf

Danke


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (26. Juli 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach hast eindeutig du recht.
Hab auch 1280*1024 und das ist kein Widescreen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Juli 2008)

Naja....auf dem Karton steht ja sicher das Format des Monitors, auch wenn  sie keine Widescreen-Auflösung eingestellt hat, bleibts ja immer noch eine Widescreen-Monitor 

Ich hab keinen Widescreen-Monitor, kann dort aber bspw. 1280x768 einstellen....hab ich nun einen widescreen?
Wenn ja...dann will ich keinen :suspekt:


----------



## chmee (26. Juli 2008)

Ich kenne keinen Widescreen, der diese Auflösung hat, aber das heisst nicht, dass es sowas nicht gibt. (obwohl es mir unwahrscheinlich vorkommt ) Möglichkeit 2 ( war auch erwähnt ) : nicht die native Auflösung.

mfg chmee


----------



## kar_sten (26. Juli 2008)

Heißt Widescreen-Monitor für den PC nicht 16:10?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widescreen -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breitbildmonitor


----------



## Mamphil (26. Juli 2008)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dieses Bild?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Video_Standards.svg

Mamphil


----------



## jobu0101 (26. Juli 2008)

Mamphil hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> vielleicht hilft dieses Bild?
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Video_Standards.svg
> ...



Inwiefern soll das helfen? Dass es sich um eine 5:4-Auflösung handelte, war doch klar.


----------

